# Alloy from Henry in Panama



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Got a catapult thru from Henry today,its a bent frame model wearing red thera tube with a 13lb medium pull.Henry was also generous enough to include some thera tube yellow .its so well made and put together,its a pleasure to shoot,I thought it would feel along the lines of a barnett model but it wasnt the case,its more comfortable.all in a all a great addition to my collection

marcus sr


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, Marcus. I'm happy that you are pleased with it.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice workmanship on that. Henry rocks!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Henry's bent-wires are among my favorites!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice, very clean!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

A well made slingshot, looks like a real shooter


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Ah that is a beauty Henry, nice Para wrap, looks all business.
Philly


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Well Done, what a simple functional design for the GO bag...


----------

